# Silverstone TJ07 Inverted ATX Mod



## sbht (Jan 1, 2010)

*Welcome to my Silverstone TJ07 Inverted ATX Mod thread.*

I bought a Silverstone TJ07 from Chilledpc.co.uk. I've had Tom and his crew to create a inverted ATX mod to the case, as well as cnc cut window and holes for wiring, and powdercoated in matte black.

I have spent a great deal of time and money on this project and here is a list of some of the things that are stuffed in the case.

*Hardware:*

*Case:* Silverstone TJ07
*CPU:* Intel I7 920 D0
*Motherboard:* EVGA X58 LE
*GFX:* PowerColor HD5850
*RAM:* 6GB G.Skill 6-7-6-18 Trident
*PSU:* Coolermaster Real Power 700W
*Ssd:* OCZ Agility Ex
*Drive:* Liteon iHES208 Blu-Ray

*Cooling:*

*Reservoir:* LUND Pom Plex
*Pump:* Laing D5
*Radiator:* HW-LAB GTX 480 Radiator
*CPU Block:* HEATKILLER Rev 3.0 LT
*Gfx Block:* EK – FC5850
*Hose:* 12mm White
*Fittings:* 12mm Push-on
*Water:* Primochill Ice Steel Blue


*Price:* Expensive project !

Let's get started.


*Here I have just received the case from Chilledpc.co.uk.*
















































*Motherboard, radiator and pump are now installed.*

















*I have made an opal acrylic midplate and put the hoses through it.*












*Here it is almost finished there are installed a top window and all the screws are replaced with black screws. There are made a new acrylic midplate which are nicer than the first. There are now water in the system.*




































That's how far I have reached it has taken me 1 ½ months to get to this point. There is much work put in this particular sleevering cables takes a very long time to do. But it also took nearly 1 month to receive the case from England.

*To do list:*

- Manage cables on the back. []
- Replace the screws on the back with black screws. []
- Mount a temperature probe in the top of Lund reservoir [X]
- Spraypaint the Blu-Ray Drive matt black DONE [X]
- Replace the OCZ Summit with OCZ Agility Ex [X]
- Replace the water with Primochill Ice steel blue [X]
- Replace the EK Supreme with a HEATKILLER Rev 3.0 LT [X]
- Awaiting a new OCZ Agility Ex from RMA []


*To Be Continued….*


----------



## majestic12 (Jan 1, 2010)

That's a really nice looking case and setup!


----------



## sweeper (Jan 1, 2010)

Love the Black and White. Also the opal acrylic midplate! SWEET. One of the best I've seen. Very sleek looking. Great job. Wish I had the patience to do that. I've had the same Thermaltake XaserII case since I bought it new. LOL.


----------



## sbht (Jan 1, 2010)

majestic12 said:


> That's a really nice looking case and setup!





sweeper said:


> Love the Black and White. Also the opal acrylic midplate! SWEET. One of the best I've seen. Very sleek looking. Great job. Wish I had the patience to do that. I've had the same Thermaltake XaserII case since I bought it new. LOL.



Thanks guys


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 1, 2010)

Such a freaking awesome case and even better now that it's got a reversed m/tray. It was the same with my Lian Li PCA05B. Some motherboards with heat-pipe cooled chipsets don't always work as well... apparently, but it sure as hell makes things easier.

You should be proud of the work you've paid for as it's very professional, I love how clean it is as well - nice and tidy, just how it should be.

Smile hard as this is something worth smiling about.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.......Sweet looking setup and I love the color theme/scheme.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 2, 2010)

I see CrystalDiskMark!

I also really like how it's all glossy black & white.  Pretty nice.


----------



## _Zod_ (Jan 2, 2010)

I would paint the MOBO plate black as well as the video card bracket since you're going through the trouble of sleeving etc.

Loking good


----------



## steelkane (Jan 2, 2010)

Well done,, clean & sharp looking,, the side window was a big improvement, Great TJ07 Rig, I'm going to add it to my RIGs wallpaper pack for windows 7.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 3, 2010)

yay så kom du herind alligevel

det ser jo godt ud som altid


----------



## sbht (Jan 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yay så kom du herind alligevel
> 
> det ser jo godt ud som altid



English dude 

English 

But thanks


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 3, 2010)

okay okay okay

ITS FREAKIN' AWESOME


----------



## sbht (Jan 5, 2010)

*Here is my freshly painted Blu-Ray drive.*












*Here is my brand new OCZ Agility Ex.*






But the joy was short!







*I tried to mount my SSD in a different way, what do you think?*


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 6, 2010)

I like the SSD mounting a lot!


----------



## steelkane (Jan 6, 2010)

is that silk screen for the BR,, Looks awesome


----------



## TotalChaos (Jan 6, 2010)

looking good dude


----------



## sbht (Jan 9, 2010)

*Update 09-01-10:*

I'm now finished cleaning my loop and change the water 

I started at 03:00 PM and finished at 10:00 pm, so it took about 6 hours plus breaks.

The old red water was very difficult to get out of my loop.

*Here is what I did:*
--------------------

01. Emptying my loop for the old water.
02. Filled demineralized water, and let it run 20 to 30 min.
03. Filled a mixture of 5% citric acid and 95% demineralized water and let it run 20 to 30 min.
04. Filled demineralized water, and let it run 20 to 30 min.
05. Filled a mixture of 1:10 sysclean and demineralized water, and let it run 20 to 30 min.
06. Filled demineralized water, and let it run 20 to 30 min.
07. Filled a mixture of 1:10 sysclean and demineralized water, and let it run 20 to 30 min.
08. Filled demineralized water, and let it run 20 to 30 min.
09. Filled a mixture of 5% citric acid and 95% demineralized water and let it run 20 to 30 min.
10. Filled demineralized water, and let it run 20 to 30 min.
11. Emptying my loop of demineralized water.
12. Fill the new Primo Chill Ice Steel Blue on my loop.

At some point there will be a video of the new water 

I'm tired, goodnight!


----------



## sbht (Jan 11, 2010)

*Update 11.01.2001:*

As promised, here is a video of the new primochill water 

http://www.sbht.dk/video/primochill.html


----------



## shevanel (Jan 11, 2010)

possibly the best looking rig ive ever seen. looks really good man! nice job!


----------



## douglatins (Jan 11, 2010)

OMG Drool, seriously i had to drink some water to hydrate. That TJ is totally designed for water cooling, lol even the back exaust is covered, it just looks awesome, but why didnt you get a Classified?



sbht said:


> *Update 09-01-10:*
> 
> I'm now finished cleaning my loop and change the water
> 
> ...



Oh and great job scaring me away from WC


----------



## Lubna (Jan 12, 2010)

I love Your case....


----------



## sbht (Jan 12, 2010)

douglatins said:


> OMG Drool, seriously i had to drink some water to hydrate. That TJ is totally designed for water cooling, lol even the back exaust is covered, it just looks awesome, but why didnt you get a Classified?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and great job scaring me away from WC



There are several reasons that I didnt chose Classified.

1. It was not in stock, and I would not wait 1 month.
2. If you compare the 2 motherboard, then the LE version would cover my needs.
3. The price of Classified is very expensive, so I would either spend the money somewhere else in this build.
4. I wanted a motherboard that was completely black so it fit in my build.

Do not be afraid of wc, it's pretty easy once you have started, just do not buy bad water as I did 

Thanks


----------



## douglatins (Jan 12, 2010)

sbht said:


> There are several reasons that I didnt chose Classified.
> 
> 1. It was not in stock, and I would not wait 1 month.
> 2. If you compare the 2 motherboard, then the LE version would cover my needs.
> ...



That i cant relate to, and bad water, like how?


----------



## sbht (Jan 12, 2010)

douglatins said:


> That i cant relate to, and bad water, like how?



Like don't buy cheap water


----------



## sbht (Jan 22, 2010)

*Update 23/01-2010*

Hi,

I have now received a new SSD, I bought for nearly a month ago an OCZ Agility EX, which was DOA, so I've been through a RMA ...

I got my money back, but I could not find them in stock anywhere, so I had to look for a new SSD.

Then I got a good offer on a new Intel X25-E 64GB and it´s now installed in my machine.

Here is a picture and a crystaldiskmark 2.2 benchmark image.











Remember it is a single SSD nothing RAID0 or something like that.

I use the onborad controller.


----------



## sbht (Jan 29, 2010)

Finally! I received my VFD display today !

It´s a Matrix Orbital MX522 USB VFD Display 4x20.

It will be fitted on some white acrylic 












Video: http://www.sbht.dk/video/matrixorbitalmx522.html

What do you think ?


----------



## steelkane (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks great, that LE board rocks in that case


----------



## sbht (Feb 7, 2010)

Here is a sample of the acrylic plate where my VFD display will be mounted.

It is an opal acrylic plate which I have bent, and made a hole for the display.


----------



## sbht (Feb 13, 2010)

Here is the first prototype!





















What do you think?

I would like to have some constructive criticism


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 13, 2010)

Oooooo, that looks fantastic. I'm loving the white acrylic!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 13, 2010)

sbht said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have now received a new SSD, I bought for nearly a month ago an OCZ Agility EX, which was DOA, so I've been through a RMA ...
> 
> ...




the agility wasnt dead.. it was in flash mode. you needed to switch the jumper back to run mode.


----------



## sbht (Feb 13, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> the agility wasnt dead.. it was in flash mode. you needed to switch the jumper back to run mode.



Ehm I tried with and without jumper, trust me it was DOA!

I sent it to RMA, and they also said it was dead, and I got my money back.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 19, 2010)

man that is just hot right there.  beautiful work man.


----------



## MaximusExtreme (Feb 21, 2010)

100% will be MDPC the current. superb job.

also i LITE-on power PP


----------



## steelkane (Feb 21, 2010)

Creativity paid off on that plexiDisplay  mod.


----------



## Carlitos714 (May 12, 2010)

what are your temps. idle and load?


----------

